
Sibling Validation of Polygenic Risk Scores and Complex Trait Prediction - beefman
https://infoproc.blogspot.com/2020/08/sibling-validation-of-polygenic-risk.html
======
beefman
Paper is open-access

[https://www.nature.com/articles/s41598-020-69927-7](https://www.nature.com/articles/s41598-020-69927-7)

